# NEEDLES - Metal vs. Bamboo or Plastic?



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi! 
I just came across eKnittingNeedles.com and they have amazing prices on bamboo knitting needles, circular and straight. I am an Addi Turbo kind of girl because of the sharp points and the ease of slipping a stitch on and off. I think I knit loosely, but my BFF insists I knit very tightly. After a while my fingertips hurt from pushing the yarn around on the bamboo needles. I did sew little leather fingertips for myself but the having to push each stitch off is time consuming.
Do the needles get more smooth with use? I would like to get the whole set of bamboo 9-inch needles because I do a lot of small items and I hate the scrape sound of aluminum needles after the color wears of. Right now I am using 2 old Bernat Aero DPNs. I have a lot of vintage needles from garage sales and the like, though when I need them I never seem to have the right size or they are too long. So...the question is do the bamboo needles get more smooth with use from the oil from your hands and in the wool? As a charity knitter I don't use a lot of wool. And since this is a comparison topic, let's throw in plastic needles as well as the fancy woods. What say you? Lisa


----------



## Charity Knitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I have one bamboo circular needle, and I don't use it very often; so I can't tell you if bamboo needles get smooth with use. 

As another charity knitter, I prefer my Addi Turbo needles, and my vintage plastic/acrylic needles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the short circular ones (9" from Clover) and love them. I think they do get smoother with use, and before I found those, I had (still have but don't use) some 11" Balene circulars--I really didn't care for those and don't like plastic needles in general. You can also rub bamboo down with beeswax to clean and condition (orange oil works too).


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like bamboo needles, best. Yarn does not slip and slide all over the place. I knit Microspun hats, sock/yarn weight shawls, and socks. Because I like the length of a circular for knit afghans, I use the Denise Interchangeable Needles. Plastic slips a bit, but not as much as metal.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I have many pair of bamboo circular's which I think get better with use. However, I recently purchased a set of interchangeable needles (my 3rd set I might add. This time I got the KnitPicks Options and they are to die for! So smooth and wonderful to use.

I use natural fibers to knit with and I prefer natural fibers as my needles as well. Just me (grin)


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I use different needles for different yarns. Acrylic yarn, I use metal, as it slides off faster. But for silks, I use wooden, so it does not slide off the needles. I have full sets of all three. Then when I start with one needle, and don't like it, I can switch to another type of needle.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I use different needles for different yarns. Acrylic yarn, I use metal, as it slides off faster. But for silks, I use wooden, so it does not slide off the needles. I have full sets of all three. Then when I start with one needle, and don't like it, I can switch to another type of needle.


I'm using my options wood needles right now for lace work (just started) and I'm wondering if perhaps I should switch to my bamboo simply because it wouldn't be so slippery. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the feedback. I am going to zip out to my studio and grab my beeswax. I bet thread wax would work too. I'm ordering the set of nine inchers. I can always sharpen and sand the points if I need to. It is such a nice day here I can run in my bare feet. Yesterday it was hailing and raining with a cold wind, today it is spring. Gotta love Washington! Lisa


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't Washington State great in the spring? I'm sure I would love bamboo needles, and the better natural yarns...but I don't spend that much on my knitting or crocheting. Maybe one day I'll quit being a cheapskate.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Look into getting the Rosewood needles from Knit Picks. I love them. Thay are smooth and have very pointed tips.


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

After 60+ yrs. of using metal and plastic, I've recently
started using bamboo -- and LOVE them! But have found that
the "quality" does differ between brands. Some are good
right out of the package, while others need that conditioning use/help. Have been quite pleased with the
Clover brand. I should add, I only use the straight ones
so can't speak for circulars...


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I love my bamboo circulars. I have a couple I use for socks and some larger ones. I love the bamboo because I feel like I have more control. I think they get better the more u use them. The aluminum are definately better with acrylic yarn as it slides easier. Ii is a personal decision as to what u r more comfortable with. I want to try the Addi turbos buut they are out of y price range right now. I don't care for plastic.. Hope that helps


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

atidysum said:


> Look into getting the Rosewood needles from Knit Picks. I love them. Thay are smooth and have very pointed tips.


I agree - I have several pair of them and they are very nice needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A post on another topic suggested rubbing your bamboo needles with wax paper.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I have used all sort of needles. I inherited a load of them from my mother when she died and have used them a lot. Most of them are metal and the sound they make just makes me feel "good'. However I just purchased some birch needles made in the US - actually in Washington and really like them. Just finished making a pullover out of silk ribbon and the needles were really good for that. Will use my birch and my metal needles. Never cared for plastic needles or any needle that would bend when using them.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

I prefer wooden needles as they (I find) hold warmth better than metal. I also find the "click, click" softer and more soothing than the sound the metal on metal makes.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I love bamboo and wooden needles so much, that I haven't touched a metal or plastic needle for years. They don't seem to bother my arthritic hands as much either.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. I use different needles for different yarns also. I'm an Addi click knitter too and I knit mostly with circular needles. I have all types of wooden needles, including bamboo. I can usually tell which type of needles I will use for a project when I knit the swatch.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

The only problem I've found using bamboo needles is that my cat likes to chew on them. Little Monster! So, when I put my work away I have to bag hide the needles.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I too use different needles for different yarns. One comment that you made about having to push each stitch off and your fingers are so sore. You are knitting way toooo tight! The stitches shouldn't fall off the needles but you should not have sore fingers from pushing stitches off!


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I too use different needles for different yarns. One comment that you made about having to push each stitch off and your fingers are so sore. You are knitting way toooo tight! The stitches shouldn't fall off the needles but you should not have sore fingers from pushing stitches off!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the Clover brand of bamboo needles and finally (thanks to JoAnn and Micheals coupons) have a full set of circular and double points. I don't use straight needle--I knit back and forth on the circular ones.
They do pick up oil from your hands. My oldest ones have a patina that looks like old wood and are so smooth and such a gorgeous color. Maybe my habit of eating popcorn while I knit helps with the patina.
If you knit tight (sounds like you do if you have to push the stitches) stick with the circular needles so you don't bend or possible break the straight ones.
Also be very aware that there are some terrible bamboo needles out there. I bought a set of Oriental Touch (17" circular with 14 sizes) for $25. They are so rough and the cord between the needles is a very soft tube (like airline fishtank or oxygen tubing) that kinks so I spent more time sliding the stitches than I did knitting. I tried sanding, oiling, waxing--nothing helped!. Clover is the ONLY brand I'll ever purchase.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I prefer Bamboo needles for all my knitting. They really help hold the yarn so it doesn't go slipping and sliding which is great for knitting socks especially. I've always used Clover brand but recently bought a set of Crystal Palace DPN's and absolutely LOVE them. Will try to stick with this brand in the future!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I love my bamboo circulars. Fuzzy yarns don't slide as easily on the bamboo, but firmer yarns just glide over it. 

Virginia


----------



## Beatriceaun (Apr 27, 2011)

I think the Bamboo Needles will always be smooth.
The needles glide so easily.
Just my thoughts and hope this helped


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just read a tip for tight knitters: use one needle the correct size and use the next smaller size for the other. It makes it easier to slide the stitches around. Gonna try it with my interchangeables. I am having a bear of a time with a fine yarn and size 5s.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love knitting with bamboo needles.The answer is yes. If you want to speed this up get a piece of soap or candle and rub it on real good and them wipe off the extra and rub till you have a satin finish. This can be done while watching TV Or talking on the phone. Mine need this to be done about every 2 months. I have not tried any oil. Gail


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't like bamboo. My friend gave me a set of the regular needles in bamboo. Her husband sanded them and made them smoother than they were, but I don't care for them at all.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

hi. I had bought all metal needles when I first started knitting and someone a work mentioned the bamboo needles. She said once you use them you never go back. I got the whole set and just love them. They get smoother as you use them.


----------



## stitcher102 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bamboo needles don't have the sharp points that some of us love. Look into Denise needle set of circular needles and cables. I love mine, and I had always stuck with metal needles until I got these--sharp points and easy sliding. Also, if you want a natural material, try wood--I've got a rosewood set of straight needles and they are sharp pointed, but not as slick as metal. Happy knitting.


----------



## beesnez (Feb 16, 2011)

One day I would love to have a set of all 3 needle materials. For now, I have a Denise interchangeable set (plastic) which I love for most knitting projects. However, for a lace project I am doing now, I am using an Addi Lace Tip circular, and for a very fine lace scarf that I recently completed which was very "slippery", I used a straight bamboo needle, which I found to "grip" the yarn just enough so that I wasn't dropping stitches all the time. I personally think there is no "right" needle material. But it is sure fun to experiment!


----------



## Janell (Mar 4, 2011)

I use bamboo and find it helps with the arthritis. Metal makes me hurt. Daughter just bought some square needles and I used them awhile. Liked them. A friend told me she liked them very well in the smaller sizes, but not 8's and above


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I use both Addi Turbo and Bamboo for circular, and DPN needles. Bamboo really does seem to grip the yarn but I found that after using them for a while they did seem to get smoother. Like you I too am a tight knitter and bamboo has helped me loosen up a little. As for plastic, I never found a pair plastic needles that felt good to me, I'll stick with wood and Bamboo for my DPNs, Wood and aluminum for my straights, Bamboo and Addi Turbos for my circular.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I have several pair of bamboo needles and I use them but I don't much care for them. I like that they are shorter but I drop more stitches when I'm working on bamboo than metal needles. I'll use what I have but won't buy anymore and won't get any circulars.

I bought a Boye circular needle at Walmart and it is wonderful. Boye has changed their finishing. I want to get a couple more but am concerned about ordering them online as I don't want to get the older finish when the new is better. 

I have a couple of pair of the original Balene needles and I like them but don't care for the newer one. The original ones were made of cottage cheese and I don't know about the newer ones. they seem as if they were plastic. 

I love my Addi circulars and am looking forward to buying some 10" straights. Right now they have come out with 14" and 8"; I'm ordering a couple of pair of the 8" for small projects. I'm a charity knitter too and men's hats are the only thing I use circular needles for at the present.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did I just read that needles were made of cottage cheese? How can that be? Balene sounds like whale "teeth." No? 

I'm wondering. I have always had trouble using dp needles because the yarn slips off and I tend to drop them. Would using bamboo dps solve this problem?


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, The year that the Balene needles first came out, I had attended a knitting conference put on by TKGA (The Knitting Guild of America). A pair was given to every person there. I talked with the company representative and he said they were made from cottage cheese except for the tips which at the time were metal. 

Last I knew it was against the law to make anything made from whales.


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

So... I did go out and get the beeswax and polished 1 needle and started to knit one of the 250 fish I will need to make an afghan. There didn't seem to be much difference. I am holding off on buying a set. When the yarn rubs across the needle it is like nails on a chalkboard for me. These were a pair of Clover size 7. I bought a set of 16" circular needles on ebay from China for $9.99. They work great for quick hats but only go up to size 8. I am pretty sure they are steel lace needles. I have a 9" bamboo Clover circular to experiment on next. I am going to sand it and treewax it and see what happens. Maybe simonize car wax? So many ideas. Please keep them coming!! This may lead to me making my own. I am surrounded by filbert branches I have dried to make walking sticks - which I need to go do since there is a art tour on Sat. and Sunday I need get ready for. I thought it was only for one day and it is for TWO eek :shock: . Back to the salt mines. I'm new to forums and am loving it. Thanks so much. Lisa


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

SherryH said:


> Isn't Washington State great in the spring? I'm sure I would love bamboo needles, and the better natural yarns...but I don't spend that much on my knitting or crocheting. Maybe one day I'll quit being a cheapskate.


Where in Washington, I am in upper left hand corner a few miles from the border to B.C. And yes there is absolutely no place I'd rather live. When it is raining we complain about the rain and when it is clear to long we whine because it hasn't rained lately. One of these days I'm going to go over the line and see if wool from Europe is cheaper there. Tah as they say in Canada.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

It is Karma that this discussion is on today. I was just out in the beautiful sunshine and picked up some small cut bamboo and as I walked in with wondered if it would make some good knitting needles. But they went into holding up the 4 foot high blooming tomato. there is always tomorrow. I do have some bamboo needles from joanns and like them a lot. interesting comments from everyone. mlk


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

OOPs forgot to say what else I wanted to comment on... Rosewood is wonderful wood. When I was doing Bobbin Lace and setting up my pillows I bought Rosewood bobbins from a man in Oregon and they were not only smooth but beautiful in color and I could really throw the bobbins because they were lightweight. mlk


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love my bamboos! I use them for everything! I have loads of needles though and, in particular, I like my bamboos in DPN because they don't allow the yarn to slip off quite as easily.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

A discussion of cleaning, etc. needles a couple of months ago while discussing something else related to knitting. Someone said to clean bamboo needles use wax paper or baby powder. I used some powder as I didn't have any wax paper. Maybe I didn't use enough but I saw only a little improvement. I sprinkled a little in the palm of my hand and rubbed the needles with it. 

Also, if you have metal needles and they squeak when you slide your knitting on the needle, wash them! We all have oils in our skin and transfer it to the needles over time. I get my hands good and soapy then rub the needles back and forth a few times, rinse and dry. No sqeaking.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Analiese-South Hill


----------



## pbequet (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a used dryer sheet to clean my knitting needles and crochet hooks. I always keep one in my knitting bag. Oil from our hands causes the yarn to stick.


----------



## pbequet (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a used dryer sheet to clean my knitting needles and crochet hooks. I always keep one in my knitting bag. Oil from our hands causes the yarn to stick.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

lwilds said:


> I have used all sort of needles. I inherited a load of them from my mother when she died and have used them a lot. Most of them are metal and the sound they make just makes me feel "good'. However I just purchased some birch needles made in the US - actually in Washington and really like them. Just finished making a pullover out of silk ribbon and the needles were really good for that. Will use my birch and my metal needles. Never cared for plastic needles or any needle that would bend when using them.


I just purchased some Brittany birch dpn myself in 0, 1, 1.5 and I am using them for a pair of mittens. I REALLY like them. They are much smoother than bamboo. I want to find out if they make larger sizes and circulars.


----------



## beesnez (Feb 16, 2011)

Bamboo might help. But you could also try using 2 circular needles, or the "loop" method, which I saw recently, that only requires 1 circular.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently needed size 3 needles and our JoAnn's in Owosso only had them in Bamboo so I got them. I did not like them as well as the metal ones. I got a pair of metal ones years ago that were so smooth and knitted like you were cutting through butter! They were perfect! I don't remember the brand, a big name I think, but they were to die for. I think it was called Silverado by Susan Bates?????? Anyway, as soon as I got to a bigger JoAnn's in Lansing I got the size 3's in metal. Bamboo felt bulky to me. But you who love them probably are more used to them. Maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance.


----------



## Hansi (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Evening Analiese.. yes I do favor bamboo needles, both the double end and circuliar. They indeed do get smoother & most comfortable the more you use them. :thumbup: the yarn slides most comfortably along the length of them. Takes much of the stress of knitting making it feel "second fiddle"! I have the sizes 0 to 13 in both short-double ends, and the circular needles. I'm able to monitor yarn tension flow passing over much better with bamboo than with the medal or even the plastic/acrilic ones. A difinite :thumbup:


----------



## railbird (Apr 13, 2011)

Analiese said:


> Hi!
> I just came across eKnittingNeedles.com and they have amazing prices on bamboo knitting needles, circular and straight. I am an Addi Turbo kind of girl because of the sharp points and the ease of slipping a stitch on and off. I think I knit loosely, but my BFF insists I knit very tightly. After a while my fingertips hurt from pushing the yarn around on the bamboo needles. I did sew little leather fingertips for myself but the having to push each stitch off is time consuming.
> Do the needles get more smooth with use? I would like to get the whole set of bamboo 9-inch needles because I do a lot of small items and I hate the scrape sound of aluminum needles after the color wears of. Right now I am using 2 old Bernat Aero DPNs. I have a lot of vintage needles from garage sales and the like, though when I need them I never seem to have the right size or they are too long. So...the question is do the bamboo needles get more smooth with use from the oil from your hands and in the wool? As a charity knitter I don't use a lot of wool. And since this is a comparison topic, let's throw in plastic needles as well as the fancy woods. What say you? Lisa


I use Knitpicks Harmony needles. I have issues with bamboo -- I find them very rough -- but the Harmony needles are wonderful -- they are so smooth. I used to have tension issues until I started using these needles, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a couple of knitpicks catalogs and I remember thinking the knitting needle prices were really reasonable. I asked my husband if I could sharpen my bamboo knitting needles in the electric pencil sharpener and got an emphatic NO. Gee...I thought it had real possibilities. Now after peeling and sanding walking sticks all day I am truly entertaining the thought of trying to make some knitting needles myself. I have some lovely air dried wild cherry and hazelnut wood, they are both very light and strong. Would I need a pen lathe or would a regular one do the trick? Or just carve them. They must have carved their own in the good old days. Something new to ponder. Oh! Hideously allergic to dryer sheets, I try not to walk down the soap aisle more then once a month. Gotta go look up South Hill, Eastern or Western side of the mountains? Lisa :thumbup: I think I'll go knit a few fish and watch a movie or two. Thanks for today everybody. LOL


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have used all types of needles. Lately I find mysely using either Harmony wood or Bamboo. I have found that the Bamboo needles sizes us 7 or smaller will bend with frequent use. Checked out that eKnitting needles.com and they look interesting. Has anyone ordered from thew site and recieved their purchase? If so how was the product?


----------



## sporty (May 1, 2011)

I just started using bamboo and love them! my hands get less tired and yes they do get smoother. I have 2 round needles and two sets of 4 - hope you enjoy them.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Analiese, South Hill is just out of Puyallup


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

There was a LOT of discussion about the pros and cons of different types of knitting needles a fews weeks back.
Really seems to depend on how experienced you are and what fibers you are knitting.
Bamboo is a good choice for new knitters who may be struggling with yarn sliding off needles or for very slippery fibers.
If are knitting with a fiber that clings rather than slips bamboo can be very tiring to fingers when you have to keep pushing yarn along.
Alum. needles are very slick and fast but I hate the click sound and the cold feel.
My favorites are the Knit PicksHarmony or Knit Pro Symponie(in Europe) wood needles. They seem the best of both worlds: very smooth but not too slick and have a nice weight and feel.


----------



## sporty (May 1, 2011)

Where do you buy the wooden needles you mentioned? I live in a small city and Walmart is usually where I get my stuff.


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

Go to google shopping and type in discount knitting needles. And remember that Walmart online will deliver what you order free to your store so you can pick it up there. Make sure it is a Walmart item not one of their other providers or you won't get the great shipping deals. They also have more stuff available on line . I get my jeans from them online because they never have my size in the store. Bras too.Your LYS usually only kicks needle prices up a buck or two and you get immediate gratification and the shop owner might let you test them out before you buy them.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Anybody know where the knit pick harmony needles are made?


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

SherryH said:


> Analiese, South Hill is just out of Puyallup


Sherry, I have a son and his family in Renton. Possibilities.....?


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

If you go to the Knitpicks Harmony needles site there is a link to the background story. They are made out of laminated birch.


----------



## sporty (May 1, 2011)

Thanks so much - will do!
:lol:


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Plastic or metal only, baby!!! FYI ... bamboo or plastic is OK w/ airlines.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Haven't knitted too long. Have tried metal, which I like, but they do slide alot. I also have a few pair of my mother's old metal ones, and I think they dont lose the paint as quick. I have used plastic, which I do not like. Started using bamboo, circular needles for current project, which I do like, just took a little adjusting too. I have a set of rosewood, which were my mother's, and haven't used them yet. It's probably more about personal preference. Its that way with crochet hooks. Personally love the metal hooks, but up until a few years ago, that was all that was available.


----------



## TheThreadLady (Mar 9, 2011)

I also use lots of different needles because I knit with so many different and unusual types of yarns. I use plastic, metal and bamboo depending on the what the yarn is like. I learned on bamboo needles, but found they didn't work well with some kinds of yarn so I have experimented a lot. I have Denise circular needles as well as a set of Boye circular needles (got them at JoAnn's at 50% off). I actually prefer the Boye needles because they never become unhooked as the Denise needles sometimes do. 

Analiese do you throw or are you a continental knitter like me? Once I learned to continental knit (I have arthritis and found throwing aggravated it), I have had no hand problems and my knitting has improved considerably because it is so easy to control the tension when you knit that way. I was in the doctor's office waiting for her to come in and was knitting. When she saw how I was doing it she remarked,"Well, you'll certainly never get carpal tunnell syndrome knitting like that!"

I learned to continental knit from the best DVD I have ever found, and I found the DVD at the public library! It is a DVD by a woman named Leslye Solomon and the name is something like "The Absolute Best Way to Learn How to Knit". I wanted to find a copy for myself, but could never find it listed anywhere. Then I got smart and googled her name and found out she owns a knit shop and sells the DVD's online. I have no idea how our public library obtained two copies of her DVD, but I am sure glad they did. I bought a copy from her and have since loaned it out to many of my friends who have been fascinated by watching me knit. I can purl as fast as I knit and all I really move is my pointer finger on my right hand. (I am a right-handed knitter) I have watched other DVD's where they tried to explain how to continental knit and it never made any sense to me. Within minutes of watching Leslye's DVD I was able to knit continental and after a few tries I was able to purl once I took her advice and put the dots on my finger. Check it out and this might solve your problems. I do have severe arthritis in my hands and although I am an expert quilter on a sewing machine, I am unable to do any hand applique or even sew on a good binding on the back of a quilt because of my arthritis. But knitting in the continental manner is a breeze! Find the DVD or go to a knit shop and find someone who can teach you. I almost quit knitting because I hated purling so much! Now, as I said, I can purl as fast as I knit and my tension problems have disappeared. I can pick up something I had been knitting after a few weeks and the tension is the same as if I had just done it the same day. Try it, I think you will find knitting so much more enjoyable and you will not be searching for the "perfect" needle. There is no such animal! It is dependent on the way you knit and the yarn you use!


----------



## sporty (May 1, 2011)

Cant crochet - but I now have two sets of different 4 needle sets and 2 circular needles - Hope to be able to replace them all for bamboo - the plastic ones are sticky in warm weather and the metal ones tire my hands so--- I'll stick to bamboo
thanks for your input


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

larsan said:


> I have many pair of bamboo circular's which I think get better with use. However, I recently purchased a set of interchangeable needles (my 3rd set I might add. This time I got the KnitPicks Options and they are to die for! So smooth and wonderful to use.
> 
> I use natural fibers to knit with and I prefer natural fibers as my needles as well. Just me (grin)


Sandy,
What is your new set made of? Bamboo?
Sue


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my Addi Turbos. I just recently purchased Clover Bamboo Circulars in the different sizes (knitting shop here going out of business and caught good sale) I ordered a pair of Circular Addi Natura Bamboo to see if I liked them...if so my girls will get a list of what I need for Christmas (they love lists & I love to give them to them (ha1 ha!) I also ordered (from the same site the Clover dpns in 5" length and love them. They are great for small projects. Don't make sweaters in the South.


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

TheThreadLady said:


> I also use lots of different needles because I knit with so many different and unusual types of yarns. I use plastic, metal and bamboo depending on the what the yarn is like. I learned on bamboo needles, but found they didn't work well with some kinds of yarn so I have experimented a lot. I have Denise circular needles as well as a set of Boye circular needles (got them at JoAnn's at 50% off). I actually prefer the Boye needles because they never become unhooked as the Denise needles sometimes do.
> 
> Analiese do you throw or are you a continental knitter like me? Once I learned to continental knit (I have arthritis and found throwing aggravated it), I have had no hand problems and my knitting has improved considerably because it is so easy to control the tension when you knit that way. I was in the doctor's office waiting for her to come in and was knitting. When she saw how I was doing it she remarked,"Well, you'll certainly never get carpal tunnell syndrome knitting like that!"
> 
> I learned to continental knit from the best DVD I have ever found, and I found the DVD at the public library! It is a DVD by a woman named Leslye Solomon and the name is something like "The Absolute Best Way to Learn How to Knit". I wanted to find a copy for myself, but could never find it listed anywhere. Then I got smart and googled her name and found out she owns a knit shop and sells the DVD's online. I have no idea how our public library obtained two copies of her DVD, but I am sure glad they did. I bought a copy from her and have since loaned it out to many of my friends who have been fascinated by watching me knit. I can purl as fast as I knit and all I really move is my pointer finger on my right hand. (I am a right-handed knitter) I have watched other DVD's where they tried to explain how to continental knit and it never made any sense to me. Within minutes of watching Leslye's DVD I was able to knit continental and after a few tries I was able to purl once I took her advice and put the dots on my finger. Check it out and this might solve your problems. I do have severe arthritis in my hands and although I am an expert quilter on a sewing machine, I am unable to do any hand applique or even sew on a good binding on the back of a quilt because of my arthritis. But knitting in the continental manner is a breeze! Find the DVD or go to a knit shop and find someone who can teach you. I almost quit knitting because I hated purling so much! Now, as I said, I can purl as fast as I knit and my tension problems have disappeared. I can pick up something I had been knitting after a few weeks and the tension is the same as if I had just done it the same day. Try it, I think you will find knitting so much more enjoyable and you will not be searching for the "perfect" needle. There is no such animal! It is dependent on the way you knit and the yarn you use!


Well, according to my tai chi teacher I knit like the chinese do. which is with my whole hand over not just a finger. Gua says it is much faster than American knitting. I taught myself and then had to learn not to knit into the back all the time, it is so much faster when I do, but it twists your project. Fine on little things but not garmets. My new year's resolution is a lovely plum sweater for myself.I have psoriatic arthritis so it comes and goes, plus my hands will sometimes split open if I use them too much without gooing them up and putting them in gloves at night. All in all I am an Addi Turbo finatic and like the Hiya Hiya brand too. I have been slowly buying 9 and 12" circulars for charity hats. They're fast and you can do really cute things and try out different stitches with them. I also do alot of hand stitching, I make small fancy beaded animals for christmas ornaments. There is just something about creating with my hands that puts a stillness in me. I don't watch much TV so I knit and watch dvds or listen to books. Now if I could knit, watch a movie, listen to a book and read one at the same time - it would be heaven. I'm going to look into the dvd tho' it will probably just confuse me...it doesn't take much to get that stunned ox look going on my face. :lol:


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Analiese, You mentioned a Hiya brand needle. I'm not familiar with that name. What do they make? Are they similar to Addi (I love my Addi circular)? I want to get some Addi straight needles but at this point they don't make the 10" only the 14". I found one place (saw ad here on KP) about an 8" Addi; those I've got to have. I have some old 8" needles that Aero used to make and I love them for small projects but the largest is 7. I did find some 8" bamboo needles and they are great.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Susan, they are "Clover" and I got them at Hobby Lobby. I keep reading that bamboo can be rough if they are cheap, but I don't have that problem with these. Can't remember what I paid for them. Couldn't have been too expensive, or I wouldn't have purchased them (on a budget). Funny though, I really only bought the bamboo set, because they didn't have the size I needed for my project in the metal. lol


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the website. I went to the site and ordered me a set of bamboo circulars for $24.99. I like the colors on the cables. As for as what needles I prefer, it does not really matter for me--I just knit and that is it.


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

Fluffysmom said:


> Analiese, You mentioned a Hiya brand needle. I'm not familiar with that name. What do they make? Are they similar to Addi (I love my Addi circular)? I want to get some Addi straight needles but at this point they don't make the 10" only the 14". I found one place (saw ad here on KP) about an 8" Addi; those I've got to have. I have some old 8" needles that Aero used to make and I love them for small projects but the largest is 7. I did find some 8" bamboo needles and they are great.


Sorry about the lapse of time. I went into town and in a mad whirlygig hit seven stores in 4 hours. Only got sucked from my mission at micheals by the $1.99 chesnut merino/bamboo on my way in the store. Bought 10 to make a sweater and four chesnut/multi skiens of sock yarn. Need to buy a new toter soon! 
HiyaHiya needles are stainless steel from Shanghai Hiya Co. Ltd.
They have a site at www.hiyahiya-usa.com[url]. I buy mi...pair of my own needles this summer. Tah! Lisa


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

This is my first time on here so hope I do this right. In response to bamboo and metal. My favorites are the addi's metal. As far as bamboo goes I think there are different quality of bamboo. I also like the addi bamboo needles. They are very smooth and make knitting a pleasure. The brittney's are also very nice. I have some that are not smooth at all makes knitting unpleasant. I really like nice needles, they make knitting a pleasure. Hope this helps.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I only use KnitPicks. I use different needles for different yarns. If it is really slipping yarn, I use plastic. If I need to knit fast, then the wooden or metal. I guess we all have our favs.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I have collected every kind of knitting needles through the years. My favorites are the Clover Bamboo. I have bought them at Joanns when there is a 50% off coupon. One at a time at 50% off each and I have the entire set of circs for a great price.

The needles I like the least are the plastic ones. Even though, someone gave me a circular Balene and I liked that very much. Very smooth and not sticky like other plastics.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I recently needed size 3 needles and our JoAnn's in Owosso only had them in Bamboo so I got them. I did not like them as well as the metal ones. I got a pair of metal ones years ago that were so smooth and knitted like you were cutting through butter! They were perfect! I don't remember the brand, a big name I think, but they were to die for. I think it was called Silverado by Susan Bates?????? Anyway, as soon as I got to a bigger JoAnn's in Lansing I got the size 3's in metal. Bamboo felt bulky to me. But you who love them probably are more used to them. Maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance.


I was on coatsandclark.com tonight and they are closing out silverados needles. I have never seen them in stores.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have collected a variety of needles over the years. At this point I prefer the wood needles, especially my harmony wood needles from knitpicks. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I ordered a complete set of 6 inch dpn bamboo needles from them. Being in Canada it took forever for the needles to get here, so I phoned them and they sent me out a replacement set. The wait was well worth it. I love the bamboo needles. I am starting to get arthritis in my hands so the warmth of the needles is such a pleasant change from the cold of the metal needles transferring to my hands. I used them to knit a special pair of gloves for a Christmas present. As I knit loosely, I don't have the problem of the wool not sliding on the needles. I have the Addi natural bamboo set that I recently received from my dh for my birthday, but haven't had a chance to try them out. I knew that I was to start something on them the gloves wouldn't get finished. Anyway I hope to start a new project on them soon. I will let you know how the quality of the cheaper needles compare to them once I start. In the meantime I think these needles are great and the customer service is wonderful. When I contacted them when the original set finally arrived, they told me to keep the needles and/or pass them on to some one else I know who knits and might like to try them !!


----------

